# Empty Arms & Empty Hearts - Lyn Mackay



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I just wanted to share a song with you written and produced by a dear friend of mine Lyn Mackay.
The song is about Empty Arms & Empty Hearts.... something most of us can relate to.
The song is available for download on Amazon, i-tunes, tesco and all the other places you would normally download music from.

Hope you guys like it, please leave feedback that i can pass on to Lyn.

Here is the link to sample and buy from amazon CLICK HERE

Thanks to Tony for letting me post it on here.

Craig x


----------

